

A patent example of beneficial IP - kalu
http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=16153508657179172499&q=Powell+v.+Home+Depot+USA+Inc.,+663+F.+3d+1221+-+Court+of+Appeals,+Federal+Circuit+2011&hl=en&as_sdt=2006

======
kalu
Patents get a bad wrap. This court decision from 2011 describes what may be a
clear cut example of a patent protecting its inventor from malicious business
practices.

